# Want to make diagonal text background



## roosterbob (Sep 5, 2006)

Hello,
Im trying to make a background for my website with diagonal text repeating. I have fireworks and paintshop pro.

Thanks!!:wave:


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

what part are you having a problem with? Making the image? making the text repeat, setting it as a background?


----------

